# Alternate Title Game



## lieperjp (May 29, 2010)

Can you figure out the titles for these Broadway Shows?

Example: "Monthly Payment Written into a Contract Between Lessee and Lessor" would be the musical RENT.
1-1. The Male of Maximum Degree of Contentment
1-2. Osculate with me, Katherine
1-3. Automobile Lubrication Chemical
1-4. A Refrain with the Shortest Distance Between Two Points
1-5. Mr. Presley's Nickname and Myself
1-6. Positive Tidings
1-7. Female of Ten Percent of a Decade
1-8. Setting of Nocturnal Variety Entertainment and Imbibing
1-9. Condemn Northerners
1-10. Nocturnal Apparel Diversion.

Broadway songs:
2-1. Ascend the Complete Set of Precipices
2-2. Express Celestial Gratitude for the Existence of Young Females
2-3. In the Event that a Male First-Person Singular had a Substantial Net Worth
2-4. The Involuntary Nocturnal Vision That Has a Zero Probability of Occurrence
2-5. Second-Person Singular Will, Under No Circumstance, Perambluate While Unaccompanied
2-6. First Person Singular Had the Option to Engage in Waltzes, Fox Trots, etc. Throughout the Complete Nocturnal Period
2-7. Randomness, Manifest Yourself as Female
2-8. A Location Exists for the Specific Benefit of First Person Plural
2-9. Homo Sapiens Will Verbalize our Mutual Displays of Affection
2-10. Digital Storage Capacity


----------



## Anvilx (May 29, 2010)

Sec. 1 No. 3: Grease


----------



## blackisthenewblack (May 29, 2010)

Sec. 2 num.7 "Luck be a Lady" - Guys and Dolls


----------



## Reynolds (May 29, 2010)

1. The Male of Maximum Degree of Contentment
2. Osculate with me, Katherine - *Kiss Me Kate*
3. Automobile Lubrication Chemical - *Grease*
4. A Refrain with the Shortest Distance Between Two Points - *Chorus Line*
5. Mr. Presley's Nickname and Myself - *The King and I*
6. Positive Tidings - *Good News*
7. Female of Ten Percent of a Decade
8. Setting of Nocturnal Variety Entertainment and Imbibing
9. Condemn Northerners - ***** Yankees*
10 Nocturnal Apparel Diversion.

Broadway songs:
1. Ascend the Complete Set of Precipices
2. Express Celestial Gratitude for the Existence of Young Females
3. In the Event that a Male First-Person Singular had a Substantial Net Worth - *If I Were A Rich Man*
4. The Involuntary Nocturnal Vision That Has a Zero Probability of Occurrence
5. Second-Person Singular Will, Under No Circumstance, Perambluate While Unaccompanied
6. First Person Singular Had the Option to Engage in Waltzes, Fox Trots, etc. Throughout the Complete Nocturnal Period - *I Could Have Danced All Night*
7. Randomness, Manifest Yourself as Female - *Luck Be a Lady*
8. A Location Exists for the Specific Benefit of First Person Plural
9. Homo Sapiens Will Verbalize our Mutual Displays of Affection
10. Digital Storage Capacity


----------



## MarshallPope (May 29, 2010)

1.7 Woman of the Year
1.8 - Cabaret


2.8 - Could this be Somewhere (There's a Place For Us) - West Side Story?


----------



## mstaylor (May 30, 2010)

1-2.(Kiss Me Kate)
1-3. (Grease)
1-4.(A Chorus Line)
1-5. (The King and I)
1-7. (Woman of the Year)
1-8. (Cabaret)
1-9. (**** Yankees)
.

Broadway songs:
2-1. (Climb Every Mopuntain)
2-2. (Thank God fot Young Ladies)? 
2-3. (If I were a Rich man)
2-4. (Impossible Dream)
2-5.( You Will Never Walk Alone)
2-6. (I Could Have Danced All Night)
2-7. (Luck be a Lady)
2-9. (People Will Say We are in Love)


----------



## jonliles (May 30, 2010)

Sect 1 - 10 - Pajama Game


----------



## shiben (May 30, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> 2.8 - Could this be Somewhere (There's a Place For Us) - West Side Story?



Thats what I thought too.


----------



## jonliles (May 30, 2010)

2-2 Thank Heavens for Little Girls (GiGi)


----------



## Tex (May 31, 2010)

2.10 - Memory


----------



## JChenault (May 31, 2010)

1.1 - Most Happy Fella


----------



## jonliles (May 31, 2010)

Tex said:


> 2.10 - Memory



Good god, I should have figured that one out.


----------



## Les (May 31, 2010)

Looks like we only need one more:

2-8. A Location Exists for the Specific Benefit of First Person Plural

Or did we decide that it's 'Somewhere (There's a Place For Us)' from West Side Story?


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 1, 2010)

Les said:


> Looks like we only need one more:
> 
> 2-8. A Location Exists for the Specific Benefit of First Person Plural
> 
> Or did we decide that it's 'Somewhere (There's a Place For Us)' from West Side Story?



That's what I thought it was and Memory should have been simple. I had nothing.


----------

